# Hot fishing, multiple trips, lots of pics



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Fishing and weather has been fantastic the past few weeks. I managed to get two trips bottom Fishing on my bay boat and 2 trips on to the oil rigs. Trip one Fishing the edge lots of Mingos, scamp, and 2 bonus blackfin tuna. Trip 2 oil rigs overnight trip 4 yellowfin 80-100 lbs and a 140 lb range big eye. Trip 3 deep dropping nice yellowedge grouper, scamp,and limit of triggerfish. Trip 4 another rig trip, lots of big yellowfin 5 yellowfin 80-130 lb range. Highlight was I caught s 100lb fish on a popper and landed him in 2 minutes.( I know crazy,fish was disoriented or something). Also hand fed the 130 lb fish s chunk 5 ft under the boat . I watched him swim through and eat 4 chunks before dropping a bait on his head. Fishing has been great! Get out there and get them boys. Tight lines.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

We found a floating Hobie kayak 100 miles offshore. Just had to fish from it. Lol


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Deep drop and bottom Fishing


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Whoooo!!!!!


----------



## 95Blitz (Apr 28, 2017)

What is the long fish in first pic?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Trumpetfish


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

What's the point of killing a trumpet fish ? Take a picture and let it go


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Was this on the new cat?!?!?!


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

The trumpet fish actually has really nice white meat. I think he met minimum length requirements. The two boats we were fishing on was a 31 prowler which is a large catamaran and a 25 tidewater Carolina bay custom. Both boats are almost brand new.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That trip really was therapeutic!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Trumpetfish are excellent eating. 

Wat to go guys..!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

adam actually gave me the trumpet fish and he said it was excellent eating so i like to try different species and it's still in the freezer. when i filleted it, it came out as long strands of pure white meat. i will cook it up someday and post the results. like submariner (ed) always told me...tastes like shrimp.

thanks for the post, adam. i didn't really know i caught that many grouper.lol. :thumbup:

btw: those have been some awesome trips on your brand new tidewater.

jack


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------

